# Qual der Wahl: Canon EOS 40D oder Canon EOS 50D



## TommyMo (28. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich jetzt schon Unmengen an Berichten und Tests gelesen habe und ich mich immer noch nicht entscheiden kann welches der beiden Geräte ich mir letztendlich anschaffen soll, würde ich die Frage gern in den Raum werfen und Eure Meinung dazu hören. 

Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit der neuen 50D oder der 40D? 

Danke Euch! 

Gruß, 
Tom


----------



## TommyMo (29. Oktober 2008)

Entschuldigt bitte den Fehler im Titel, soll natürlich Qual und nicht QaHl heißen ...


----------



## TommyMo (6. November 2008)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen die Tatsache, dass niemand hier in diesem Forum die Canonmodelle 50D und 40D im Einsatz hat, verwundert mich doch sehr! Oder liegt die "rege" Bereitschaft Erfahrungen zu teilen an meiner Fragestellung? Naja, wie dem auch sei, ich habe mich für das etwas ältere Modell (40D) entschieden und möchte nur kurz meinen Erfahrungsschatz bzw. meine Beweggründe posten, sollte jemand das gleiche Entscheidungsproblem haben 

Canon macht einem die Entscheidung welches der beiden Modelle man sich schlussendlich kaufen soll nicht gerade einfach. Auf der Herstellerseite kann man die technischen Details vergleichen. Auf den ersten Blick scheint hier aber kein Bahnbrechender unterschied zu sein. Nichts desto trotz habe ich mir die beiden Modelle bei einem Verleih ausgeborgt und versucht gegeneinander zu testen (soweit mir das als Hobbyphotograph möglich war). Ergebnis war, dass die D40 von der Bildqualität her (ACHTUNG: meine persönliche Einschätzung) der D50 in nichts nachsteht. Allerdings sind mir doch ein paar Kleinigkeiten aufgefallen die mir an der 50D besonders positiv in Erinnerung geblieben sind: 

Zum einen das große und hochauflösende Display. Es macht einfach Spaß die geschossenen Photos gleich auf dem 3" Display betrachten zu können. Dank der Größe und vor allem der hohen Pixelzahl (900k) kann auch schon so die Tiefenschärfe beurteilt werden, ohne das Bild direkt an einen Rechner anschließen zu müssen. Diesen Effekt - wieder eine persönliche Einschätzung meinerseits - hatte ich beim etwas "schlechter" auflösenden Display der D40 nicht so stark wahrgenommen. 

Ein anderes nettes Detail am Rande ist die höhere Auflösung. Fairerweise muss man aber dazusagen, dass die erst so richtig zum Tragen kommt, wenn man die gelungenen Schnappschüsse auf ein entsprechend großes Format drucken möchte (z.B. Poster). Für mich persönlich hatte sich diese Frage schon gestellt. 

"Logischere" Menüführung. Bei diesem Punkt gibt es zur 40D eigentlich nur wenig Unterschiede, mir kam aber trotzdem vor, dass die Menüs besser zu bedienen waren und einen Tick "intuitiver" als auf der 40D. Allerdings ist dieser Punkt eher vernachlässigbar muss ich gestehn, auch mit der 40D ist man in kürzester zeit dort wo man sein möchte. 

Der ausschlaggebende Grund warum ich mich trotzdem GEGEN die 50D entschieden habe war einfach eine monetäre Angelegenheit. Der Standardkit beider Modelle weist einen Preisunterschied von knackigen 400 Euro auf ... für mich eindeutig zu viel. Wem das aber egal ist, dem würde ich persönlich zur 50D raten. Der neuere Chip, das Display und die verbesserte Weißabgleichsfunktion (diese kann ich allerdings nicht aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen) sind auf jeden Fall Garanten für Spaß und gestochen scharfe Photos! Wer, so wie ich, dann doch eher aufs Geld schaun muss, ist mit der 40D auf jeden Fall auch sehr gut dran 

Bis denn dann, 
Tom


----------



## MaNa (17. November 2008)

Hi, hier ist im Forum recht wenig los. Frag doch mal bei dslr-forum.de nach. Da gibts massig Threads dazu.

Ach ja, habe ne 30D ^^


----------

